# X Series Championship



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations to Monter and Wilcox for winning the "X" at Chatauqua, and a brand new Ranger boat!


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great job Marty and Dale! Long overdo!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats guys! 

Mark


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i fished it and finished in 5th place,and monter won the boat,not marty and corley, you got some bad info or someone mised the mark i dont even remember seeing them there .so just check it out when its up dated on there web site or call tommy,monter and his young partener.wilcoks got the boat with over 27lbs,markfish


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Results are now posted on there website looked like tough fishing.

Mark


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man that lake can kick up fast and lock jaw;s,but we did are best and was little over 5lb,off winning that boat the big bite has coast me lots of money this year,for some reason i just couldent get the big bite all season but was alwise right at the top 15 and we did finish in 3rd in the points but that dont make no money, and i know dave and wilcox we talk alot and im happey they won,markfish


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Correction made. Was some wrong information from a very reliable source.


----------

